# weird flashing in my photos



## frogsbreath (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi i am brand new for digital photography.

I was taking a few pictures yesterday when i got some weird flashing in the background and not sure what to make of it. i have a Nikon D80.

any ideas? 

P.s. this is with both flash and no flash.


----------



## Dao (Jun 28, 2008)

Without seeing the photos, it may be hard to know what happened.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 28, 2008)

Was it while reviewing the pictures after shooting? And if so, was it only the bright areas of the photograph flashing from white to black? If that is the case, then you'll have your camera's playback mode on "Highlights". Press down or up on the D-pad until you can see the a time, date, and your image's filename.

If it isn't that, however, then we'll need some pics to determine what's up.


----------



## macdsean (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes.  I have a Nikon D50 and my guess would be that you have "highlights" turned on.  My D50 does the same flashing when it shows the highlights.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 28, 2008)

That is the highlight function, what it does is let you know what areas of your photo have no details in the highlights.


----------



## Bryant (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, my father's D50 does that as well, just change it's settings and you're good to go.


----------



## kr1sta (Jun 29, 2008)

On the d80, just turn the wheel underneath the on/off switch two times to the left and that should get rid of the flashing.  You have to have a picture on the screen at the time.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jun 29, 2008)

bear in mind that the highlight warning is there to let you know if you've lost detail in some areas of the photo.  So turning it off just hides the problem.  It's better to adjust your exposure to avoid it.  Exposure compensation can help with this.


----------



## Joves (Jun 29, 2008)

If you arent zoomed in the just bump your thumb switch on the back up or, down till it goes away.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hang on.  it's a tool to help get better exposed photos.  Why is everyone saying how to turn it off?


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^ Agreed.  I use it to know if I have any blown out areas on the photo.


----------



## frogsbreath (Jun 30, 2008)

ok yep it was the highlight function thanks everyone  


sorry very much a noob  just figured out my light meeter the other day lol

froggy


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 30, 2008)

frogsbreath said:


> ok yep it was the highlight function thanks everyone
> 
> 
> sorry very much a noob  just figured out my light meeter the other day lol
> ...



That same thing took me several days to figure out when I got my first D80... there is absolutely nothing in the manual that describes it.


----------

